# WHICH IS BIGGEST scolopendra GIGANTEA or Scolopendra galapagoensis??



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

For years Scolopendra Gigantea as been the biggest, and the dady of the Centipedes. but know the Galapagoensis is on the seen i've read it can reach a length of 25 inch and even Darwin called it the Goliath centipede.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

The one from human centipede 2 is the biggest one I've seen so far.


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah I heard about that one, now that is big.:gasp:


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

*Anyone seen that picture of a 17 inch S. galapagoensis? cant find the pic now, it was a awesome monster.:gasp:*


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

It's cm, not inches. It looks much bigger than it is if this is the one you mean.


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

no it was a different pic, much bigger then that this was over a year ago though.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Hmm, this one? 

Giant Centipede - Decorations & Props

:lol2:


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

how easy is it to get hold of these two species?


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

snakeman8 said:


> how easy is it to get hold of these two species?


 Im sure Iv seen a few Gigantea for sale in the classified section,but your best bet is prob one of the German sellers.


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

DogMan84 said:


> Im sure Iv seen a few Gigantea for sale in the classified section,but your best bet is prob one of the German sellers.


*Yes, Germany is your best bet, I've just managed to get 2 S. Galapagoensis. These monsters are not cheap though. Very few in the uk, you never see them.*


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

Got a 12 inch *Galapagoensis its a beast better then Gigantea.*


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

pics ,did you get it from mr adam ?


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

viridicornis was the biggest i owned,lot thicker than gigantea and galap


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

not mine ,but a beast still:gasp:Google Image Result for http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php%3Fattachmentid%3D69008%26stc%3D1%26d%3D1202246415


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure from research that S.gigantea and S.galapagoensis both reach a common size of 10-12 inches, sometimes monsters do exist that grow to 14inches but anything longer than this is probably exagerated or not accurately measured. 
However centipedes should be measured excluding the antennae and terminal legs(back legs), so when people see a "monster centipede" it's probably because they've included the sensory devices. 
Another point to say is that S.galapagoensis seems to get much girthier (not sure if that's a real word?), which could give it the appearance of being huge.
To the person that mentioned aqquiring one, be prepared to pay £150 for a tiny pedeling and upwards of £200 for an adult!
And finally to dragonhelm, who did you get them from!?!?! Please link me to your german supplier 
Hope this helps, sorry for the essay:lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I am finding it hard to concentrate on the centipede content of this thread with so many referecnes to "monster", "girth", "size of 10-12 inches" and "monsters do exist that grow to 14inches".


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

ive always wanted a giant centipede and ive only ever seen one scolopendra (S.subspinia not sure on spelling) and one tazi blue but i dont have the funds for any invert atm ^^


----------

